# OMG Silver Paint Hell?



## RichMcc (Mar 6, 2008)

Doh why did I pick this colour car... if I knew what colour it is. 

I've got the LY7W paint code on my 1999 225 but Ive seen about 3-4 different names for this colour now [smiley=dizzy2.gif]

Anyone know how I can find out what colour I am?










Also Im going to be spraying my headlight inners, so Ive done some searching and apparently the colour is Titanium Grey (LY7P).
Can anyone confirm that?
But they also said LY7P is exactly the same as the LY7W <whatever> silver...

AND LY7P is also a good match for the standard 17" wheels LOL? [smiley=freak.gif]

Ive heard lake silver, light metalic silver, sea something silver... Why all these colours the same with different names/codes..? HELP!!! Confused!


----------



## prt225TT (May 7, 2007)

Either get the bodyshop to do a paint match, or check the sticker in the boot, it has the paint code on it :wink:


----------



## RichMcc (Mar 6, 2008)

Yeah the paint code is LY7W but the problem is Ive seen a load of different names for this paint code, so Im trying to find out which one it is?


----------



## MCPaudiTT (Jan 17, 2007)

The headlight lenses will tint the light surround paint color. If you paint them to match when not installed, they won't match when installed. I would suggest you go for a contrasting color so that you don't have to sweat the details!


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Codes and names here: http://www.uniquecarsandparts.com.au/co ... n_audi.htm


----------



## 007TT (Mar 20, 2007)

Just had my bumper resprayed and you're right there's 3/4 different shades of silver [smiley=bigcry.gif] as i gave them my paint code but when they pumped the code into their machine it came back with a few different shade, they managed to get the correct shade


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

VOLKSWAGEN-AUDI LICHTSILBER LY7W 1998 - METALLIC


----------



## RichMcc (Mar 6, 2008)

The OEM Titanium headlights Ive seen seem to be a slightly different shade to the body colour of the silver TT's Ive seen them fitted too which I think looks better so I want to replicate the OEM look.

So what I want to do is spray my headlights with the titanium colour not the body colour.

But I also want touch up paint for the body so was looking for clarification of the LY7W silver's correct name but it seems theres a few different names for it so I'll just order that from Audi, they should know I guess. :?

Does anyone know if this Audi paint code (LY7P Titanium Grey) match the OEM Titanium headlights? Ive read that it does but looking for confirmation.

Does the paint have a part number or can I just order it from audi with the code?

Anyone know what size the Audi spray cans are compared to the halfrauds cans?

Thanks for the help


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I doubt the Halfords stuff will be that well matched. The Audi cans are matched and 150ml.


----------

